# Unterschied Klasse und Objekt!



## marcbanner (28. Jul 2004)

Hallo Leute, vieleicht bin ich zu doof! 

Ich brauche Hilfe zum Thema: Klasse und Objekt. 

Mir ist klar das eine Klasse eine allgem. Beschreibung eines Objetes ist, Bsp.: 
Klasse: Säugetiere Objekt: Katze. 

Wenn ich aber nun ein Programm schreibe das eine Kundenverwaltung mir Bestellungen darstellen soll muß ich dann eine Klasse Kunde anlegen oder sind das nur Objekte? 

oder: 

Wenn ich ein Malprogramm schreiben will, ist der Zeichenstift oder das Fenster eine Klasse und Objekte? oder heisst die Klasse einfach nur Malprogramm und innerhalb dieser gibt es die Objekte Zeichenstift und Fenster? 

Hilfe!


----------



## marcbanner (28. Jul 2004)

Sorry ich weiss ist ne total alte und blöde Frage!


----------



## Roar (28. Jul 2004)

eine Klasse ist einfach nur die java-code-klasse. man kan diese klasse instantiieren. und jede instanz dieser klasse ist eon objekt. objekte sind handfeste "dinger", mit denen man machen kann was man will. die eigenschaften haben können,  auf die man aktionen durchführen kann etc. die klasse ist nur die hülle um das objekt... oder kann man das besser ausdrücken  :? 

es gibt alelrdings auch noch statische methoden/felder. um die zu benutzen brauchst du keine instanz, also kein objekt dieser klasse. deshalb heißen sie auch klassenvariablen/-methoden


----------



## L-ectron-X (28. Jul 2004)

Klassen sind der Bauplan für Objekte.
Beim Instanziieren, also der Objekterzeugung, wird mit Hilfe des Bauplanes ein reales Objekt erzeugt.
Im Prinzip ist ein Objekt also nicht mehr etwas, was man sich nur auf dem "Papier" vorstellt, sondern bereits in der "Realität" sichtbar und "greifbar" wurde.

Beispiel Autoindustrie:
Zuerst werden die Modelle auf dem Reißbrett gezeichnet und Baupläne für jedes einzelne Teil des neuen Autos erstellt.
_Das kommt dem Schreiben von Klassen gleich._
Wenn das Auto nun in die Herstellung geht, werden an Hand der Baupläne die Teile des Autos hergestellt und das Auto irgendwann vollständig zusammen gesetzt.
_Das kann man mit der Objekterzeugung (Instanziierung) und dem Zusammensetzen des Programmes aus vielen verschiedenen Objekten vergleichen._


----------



## Reality (28. Jul 2004)

Und nicht zu vergessen:
Alle Objekte haben zwar denselben Bauplan, können aber andere Eigenschaften haben.
Z.B. kann die Klasse Auto in Objekte wie Opel, BMW, Mercedes etc. haben.

Liebe Grüße
Reality


----------



## Student (30. Sep 2004)

in diesem "autobeispiel" wäre es sogar nicht wirklich sinnvoll eine instanz/ein objekt der klasse auto zu erstellen ... wenn man das mal in die realität übertragen möchte.

denn was ist ein auto? in wirklichkeit kaufst du dir ja kein auto, sondern einen VW oder so.

diese strukturierung lässt sich ja "beliebig" fortführen:


```
Auto
   |
    VW
       |
        Golf
            |
             5er
             4er
             ...
       |
        Passat
       |
        ...
 
   |
    BMW

[...]
```

das stellt dann eine vererbungshierarchie dar, wobei alle objekte der erbenden klassen, auch den typ bzw. die typen, der oberklassen haben.


ja --- öhem .. leicht vom thema abgewichen? sorry  8)


----------

